# Scarekrough 2007



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I have started the head. When its all finished and done ill post a how-to in the proper forum. Materials so far: Accord fabric, Burlap, Sculpt or coat, Acrylic paint, Hot glue, Leather lace and 1 Boomer skull.
http://www.grimvisions.com/2007/08/19/how-to-scarecrow-2007-dr-cyrus-burr


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

You amaze me with every prop you make.


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

Can you please make a tutorial on this? I simply must make one .


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's a great looking s'crow krough. Looking forward to the how-to.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

There will be a how-to give me 2-3 weeks, hopefully no more


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you oh so much. I think this will work well for a greeter. I think a skarekrow would be the perfect thing to scare the little kiddies as they reach for candy. I'll give him a scythe .


----------



## Mastahh (Sep 26, 2006)

Awesome job man..


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Man, that's looking great! Can't wait for the finished product and the how-to. Nice work as always.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

That's so cool, it's like a skeleton got his head stuck in an old bag and then couldn't get it out or something and the bag stuck to his head. Like something out of a nightmare. I hope you don't mind if I "steal" this idea.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I might steal this too...I won't claim credit though


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Another "Krough Classic"! Outstanding...


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn krough, you always make me work harder on my props. Great job so far!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Krough, you never cease to amaze.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice work Krough. Looking forward to seeing more progress pics.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

yet another great job


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I see that from everyones response that I'll have to search for the other things you've made. I am also awaiting the "how to" looks creepy!! great!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

AzKittie74 said:


> I see that from everyones response that I'll have to search for the other things you've made. I am also awaiting the "how to" looks creepy!! great!!!


Be sure to check out his site grimvisions.com too. Great stuff.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

looks good so far. great job!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

So I posted the 1st part of the how-to, I planned on having more done but it has started raining.

The how-to includes the head and how to paint it.
Scarekrough 2007


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great job, I love the sewn-up mouth.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Fantastic!! What else can one say? Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome job, well done. I didn't think I'd want a scarecrow in my haunt but after seeing this...I think my haunt most certainly NEEDS one!!!!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Updated pics here
http://www.grimvisions.com/2007/10/08/the-scarekrough-is-up


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

krough--once again you amaze and inspire me.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Awesome, awesome, awesome, awesome, awesome, awesome, awesome, awesome... ...and awesome! I love the stuff that you do, Krough!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree with EVERYBODY else.


Outrageous.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Just Awesome. I wish I had that much talent. You are the new Pumpkinrot king!


----------

